# help with cv8 reset on nce powercab



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

hey guys can somone help walk me though how to do a cv8 to 8 reset on the nce powercab please thanks.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Can you get it into programming mode?


----------



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

yeah i know how to get to the different programming modes ops mode and program track mode i just have no clue what buttons to press afterwards to go to cvs and then how to get to the exact cv i need to.


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

Edited: This is from the POWER Cab Manual, not the PRO Cab Manual. Sorry, 2 different controllers.

This from the manual.

Programming on the main

WHAT TO PROGRAM
After determining which locomotive you wish to program you will see the following
display. The Power CabTM system provides 9 different OPs mode programming
options.
-----------------------
LOC:1022 02:00PM
1=ADR 2=CV 3=CFG
-----------------------
The first three options are displayed. Press ENTER to see more options. For
example: If you wish to set the locomotive address press 1, if you want to program
CVs press 2.

CV PROGRAMMING FOR MOBILE, LOCOMOTIVE
DECODERS (Option 2)
This option allows you to change any configuration variable (range of 1-999) in your
mobile locomotive decoder.

ENTER CONFIGURATION VARIABLE NUMBER
All configuration variables can be set while on the mainline. Just pressing ENTER
without typing in a number will return you to the main OPS programming prompt.
Pressing PROG/ESC will completely exit from programming and return you to the
normal display.
-----------------------
PROG CV 02:00PM
ENTER CV NUM: _
-----------------------

ENTER THE VALUE
The value to be programmed into the CV should now be entered at the prompt below.
Pressing PROG/ESC before or during number entry will completely exit from
programming and return you to the normal display.
-------------------
PROG CV 02:00PM
ENTER VALUE: _
-------------------

OR in Program Track Mode

SET ANY CV (Option 2)
This option allows you to change any configuration variable (range of 1-999) in your
decoder. Press PROG/ESC at any time to exit.


ENTER CONFIGURATION VARIABLE NUMBER
All configuration variables can be set while on the Program Track. Just pressing
ENTER without typing in a number will return you to the main OPS programming
prompt. Pressing PROG/ESC will completely exit from programming and return you
to the normal display.
--------------------
PROG CV 02:00PM
ENTER CV NUM: _
-------------------

ENTER THE VALUE
The value to be programmed into the CV should be entered at the prompt below.
Pressing PROG/ESC before or during number entry will completely exit from
programming and return you to the normal display.
---------------------
PROG CV 02:00PM
ENTER VALUE: _
---------------------


----------

